# Making a brew station



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not sure if my other half would agree with me, but I really think my kitchen is lacking a nice brew station. I have had a look online at what's available and they all seem rather expensive for what they are.

So I thought I would start this thread with a challenge. Has anyone made a brew station before? Is there a method which springs to mind which would suit a small London flat with no workshop and not a lot of space to store tools?

I have a few rough ideas so far. The first would be to draw up a simple CAD design of a single piece of perspex bent at two right angles. The top piece would have a v60/aeropress sized hole in it. I could then send this design to a plastics company who could machine it for me. Would have to consider how sturdy the base was though so it doesn't become too top-heavy.

Secondly, I could acquire some plywood at B&Q and have them cut it to size. Drilling holes and sticking dowel in them is well within the capabilities of my limited tool kit, but I would still have to cut the v60 hole somehow...

Lastly, I saw a great design which someone has made with plumbing supplies. I would need a bit of help with a shopping list though to make sure I was getting the right connectors. Take a look.

Right, it's over to you! Tips, advice, comments, suggestions more than welcome!


----------



## Tryfan (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's an off-the-wall suggestion. Not sure how costly it is, but it appeals to me.

Why not get a CAD drawing of what you want and then have it printed using a 3D printer...? Try looking here as a start: http://www.3dprint-uk.co.uk/

Price might be worse that buying an off the peg one, but this way you could get something really bespoke using shapes which would be very difficult to achieve using more traditional methods and materials at home. Shopping around might reveal more appealing prices too.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

That's amazing! I have an architect friend who I fully intend to bully into helping me knock up a CAD design. Would be interesting to get a quote from a 3D printer then.

I'd love to work both space for two sets of scales and a drip tray into this somehow...


----------



## wastedhours (Jan 2, 2012)

You could take inspiration from these on CoffeeHit, and use a wooden base with a few small lengths of copper and a couple of corner pieces - obviously if it's compression joints they'd have to be heated into position, but not necessarily.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

wastedhours said:


> You could take inspiration from these on CoffeeHit, and use a wooden base with a few small lengths of copper and a couple of corner pieces - obviously if it's compression joints they'd have to be heated into position, but not necessarily.


That was the one that got me thinking about making my own actually! I think the only problem would be making sure I find the right parts. Don't suppose I could possibly get it wrong if I just go to B&Q and have a look though!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Why not put the filter on top of the cup?


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Not nearly as beautiful as another (arguably superfluous) piece of coffee kit!


----------



## stavros (May 4, 2011)

Not quite a brew station perhaps, but has anyone ever seen or used one of these.


----------

